# Canon T3 having issues



## julbelle (Jan 20, 2014)

What do you think the body is worth? Is there a reputable place online to get it fixed? I bought the camera used and have only had it a few weeks. It's my first SLR and I was in LOVE using it! Even bought a flash and 50mm lens. 

The only thing wrong with this camera is the flash. When it pops up, the little lever that releases the flash keeps trying to release it about 10x then it stops, then I get an err 20 on the screen. If I turn the camera off then on the err goes away and I am able to take pics (but the built in flash and the external flash does not work). I did not drop or abuse the camera. 

ETA - I've googled the err and tried turning it off, recharging the battery, reformatting the card.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a camera with a similar issue.  It's a much older model, but when the flash button is pressed, it tries to release the flash and I hear the 'click' three times, then it goes to error.

I can get it to work if I pry the flash a little bit while it's trying to open.

But, you know what....I never, ever use the (built in) flash, so it's not a problem. 

I bigger problem is that an external flash doesn't work....because on mine, it works just fine.  
What mode do you shoot in?  Does the flash work & fire otherwise?  

FYI, you can go to the Canon web site and find where & how to send it into a Canon Service centre.


----------

